# How is Everyone Connecting Motors to Shafts?



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm working on making a version of procrastinator's wiper spider but I'm using a motor I bought from Grainger instead of a wiper motor. What is the best way to connect the motor to the drive shaft? I tried making my own set screw coupler out of a threaded coupler from Lowes that I drilled out and tapped but it keeps slipping. Any suggestions? Thanks.

Randy


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have seen drilling a small hole through the shaft into the motor and using cotter pins I guess it depends on the motor mount

Locktite?


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

I was thinking about doing that but was wondering if there was an easier way. Not to mention I have misplaced the chuck key for my drill press .


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

when my dad works on things that require that he tries a screw driver.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I use these on some motors. Their wire cable clamps. I use a flat peice of alluminum stock or sometimes steel, and drill two holes to put the U-bolt thru, thenclamp it onto the shaft. Works like a charm!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, what Darkshadows said. Since most Grainger-ordered motors also have a flat side on the shaft, using one of those fittings on the round part and the aluminum bar to sit againt the flat side of teh shaft. Works great! Here, steps 10 and 11 have good pictures of the concept in use...


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

oh i never thought of doing that?


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

That will work if you are attaching to the shaft at a 90 degree angle but I'm actually trying to extend the shaft straight up to run the wheels that turn and move all the spider legs.

This thingy....BTW this is not my picture it's from procrastinator's site but mine is similiar just not a wiper motor.


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

oh okay now i know howl to do things now lol


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

If the motor shaft and the thing you are hooking it to are about the same diameter you can use a short piece of flexible hose or tubing to couple the two. Insert each shaft into a different end of the tube. Be sure to pick a tube size that makes for a tight fit.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hmmm...that would make a nice flexible shaft for different thangs.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

You need a shaft coupler! Like THIS! Depending on the diameter of your motor shaft, you may need to check an industrial supply place, like Grainger or MSC, but that's a good way for you to be able to extend the shaft like you're talking about.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

YES!! That's exactly what I need. Thanks!!

That place is a gold mine!

Randy


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The couplers look great and prob work really well, but for me they may be on the pricey side.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah. Those kind of things are one of those pieces that once you figure out what you need, you shop around for a deal! All sorts of industrial surplus companies have that sort of stuff...possibly Ebay, as well. I do way more research on this stuff than is healthy when I'm planning on buying!


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Now that I know what I'm looking for, here are some that are less expensive:

http://www.oselectronics.com/ose_p100.htm

http://www.surplussales.com/ShaftHardware/ShaftH-8.html

Randy


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

eanderso13 said:


> You need a shaft coupler! Like THIS! Depending on the diameter of your motor shaft, you may need to check an industrial supply place, like Grainger or MSC, but that's a good way for you to be able to extend the shaft like you're talking about.


thanks for the link -just what i need for my eyes


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Better prices, Randy. that's for sure!


----------

